# Mbuna



## the used (Jul 11, 2006)

NOTE: These pics aren't great I just wanna show everyone what I got :woot:









Demasoni









They were hiding in back so this a reflection group Pic!









Female Saolusi in front with Male Polit in back









Female Saolusi with Loachie Friend









Demasoni









Another









Not the greatest pic but its a pic!









A group photos!









Some females with their new best friend Clown Loach.









More Loachies Friends









Full tank shot
Hope you enjoyed the pics


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh wooow.... the Demasoni is really a spectacular fish. Your tank looks great! The rock piled up on itself looks like a city for mbunas! 

Not really a planted tank, but way cool non the less!


----------



## Ricq (May 9, 2006)

Nice pics.  

Just be careful when stacking rocks that high with Africans -- what will happen when they start to move the gravel around and the rocks shift? Or maybe you've already got the rocks sitting on the bottom of the tank (can't tell from the photo...)?

I've got egg-crate on the bottom of my 55g African tank to protect the glass bottom, although my rocks are rounder and the higher ones have rolled off each other a few times. Scared me because if one of them had hit the glass sides of the tank on the way down....    

Best of luck with your Africans!

Ricq


----------



## baysideben (Jan 13, 2006)

the similarities between the saulosi and demasoni won't cause aggression will it?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Love the setup... looks like a great african cichlid playground


----------

